# Eating bedding



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

We have had our dog now for 8 months she has been good for most but some not so, this wee problem is with her night time bedding in her basket. What ever it is she either rips it up or most the time eats it, we know this as when she poops it comes out the other end. At times like a magic trick and lengths of blankets/bedding coming out when she poops. Due to this we have stopped giving her bedding at night which i dont like doing. She has always done this since we got her at 51/2 months now she is 14 months.

Is there a way we can stop her doing this, we give her toys at night but she still chews/eats her bedding. 

Dont know if it matters but she is an American Bull X


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

The only bedding one of my dogs wouldn't chew was fleece blankets - which worked out well for me as they were cheap to buy, easy to wash and quick to dry - they destuffed beds, chewed a hole through the middle of some vetbed, shredded sheets and blankets and destroyed towelling, but for some reason fleece was just snuggled into and enjoyed as a bed.


----------



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for that, i will give it a go, could be like the feeling when some people bite wool clothing that it goes threw them lol.


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mine eats fleece too! But worth a try certainly.

We have a tuffies bed (I didn't pay full price, got it off eBay) and one of these https://www.tuffmutts.co.uk/product/pedigree-tuff-mutt/. Neither are indestructible but are less tempting than fabric and although he sometimes has a half hearted chew he doesn't actually eat them. Not the cheapest option if your dog does destroy them though...... You don't need fabric bedding on them.

My boy is actually much better now (18 months) so maybe yours will grow out of it.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

When Kite was a pup, chewing fleece was her speciality. I've found vet bed to be much more chew-resistant, though my current pups have ripped into the edges of that.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sarahliz100 said:


> Mine eats fleece too! But worth a try certainly.
> 
> We have a tuffies bed (I didn't pay full price, got it off eBay) and one of these https://www.tuffmutts.co.uk/product/pedigree-tuff-mutt/. Neither are indestructible but are less tempting than fabric and although he sometimes has a half hearted chew he doesn't actually eat them. Not the cheapest option if your dog does destroy them though...... You don't need fabric bedding on them.
> 
> My boy is actually much better now (18 months) so maybe yours will grow out of it.





Burrowzig said:


> When Kite was a pup, chewing fleece was her speciality. I've found vet bed to be much more chew-resistant, though my current pups have ripped into the edges of that.


Funny how different dogs destroy different materials - Zipper just chewed straight through the middle of Vetbed, no one could quite believe such a small puppy managed it  
But he did grow out of chewing bedding and at 2 we bought him his own proper bed that he never touched - it was a water resistant one that maybe the material didn't appeal (although later he had a fluffy one that he naever chewed) - most do eventually grow out of destroying beds I think
He never got over his enjoyment of killing, destuffing anf shredding soft toys though


----------



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

Now last night i posted this asking about bedding as Zig just rips it up and at times eats it, now what did i do, and forget to do, i left her pillow ( all we had left for her bedding so gave her one of our bed ) in the basket with her over night lol, came domn to find the kitchen covered with all the guts of the pillow lol.
I must of been so tired as she was after we had a great 5 mile walk that day. Hoped she would of been now, she just doesnt tire out to easly lol. 

Ok then, its not something i can do to stop it, its more she mite grow out of it. Hope so because she is costing a small fortune in bedding and dont want he witch just a hard mat to lye on. 

I will see if i can get one the TuffMutt mats, not cheap and strugling for money as still out of work. Or even a Vet Bed.

It did take a while to find good toys that will last more than a few days, as soon as she gets them she is in there, now its a rubber tyre and hard rubber ball, although the ball is on its way out now.

Sooo glad it not the house she like to chew 

Thanks for the info:thumbsup:


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Mmmm I've had quite a few hardened 'chewers' over the years..LOL

The only bedding that's been reasonably successful is Vetbed.


----------



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

As the Vetbed is a fair price at around £15 for the size we need we will give it a go, I like the Flectbad, looks more comfortable for her. If the Vet bed doesnt get shredded then we can try the Flecta.

thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

The Vet bed arrived already which great, but i have a fieking i got the wrong one, well a copy maybe i got the one in this link

VET BED PAWS NON-SLIP ROLL PRO WHELPING FLEECE DOG CAT PUPPY KITTEN BEDDING | eBay

now nice and comfy but it doesnt look very zig proof.

have i got the wrong one ?


----------

